# Need datasheet



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Looking for a data sheet on a STR-S6501 voltage regulator manufactured by Sanken. It comes from a 36 " t.v power supply Toshiba Model. CX37662 chassis No. 9195.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Are you sure of the number?
I found a 6301

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/catalog/p910640.shtml


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Pat 

Yes I'm positive, the original component number was Toshiba P/N# 23319619. It was replaced with P/N# 23319505 which is the S6501.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Sorry, No luck with the datasheet although I noted that Donberg are selling for 9.90 Euro's .. Sometimes though their shown price is an old one and they will revise it when you are "how much?" 
I've dealt with them a couple of times over the last few years. If you MUST order from them make sure that they understand the proper / FULL description. Dot the "I"s and Cross the "T"s . I have asked for conventional IC's and received SMD, Asked for Diode protected MOSFET's and had them arrive without, once my mistake and the second time was theirs. No problems when you know the business. The SMD I placed on an SMD to DIL Carrier PCB and the diode protection was added as a mod, I added a diode across the MOSFET.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Update: 

Took your advice done_fishin I found the component at donberg's.
Big thanks.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

You're welcome, hope it solved your problem


----------

